
Ask HN: Censorship on HN? - freeforall1
A few minutes ago there was an article on Hacker News with a list of BLM non-profits YC supported.<p>It is now gone.<p>How often are moderators removing content based on their personal preferences?
======
mtmail
I've never seen it and I'm a regular HN reader of the /new page. Even the most
obscure spam or porn links are only flagged or marked [dead], not deleted.
After a while (a week?) only the title remains and the URL is removed
automatically not to give the URL any backlinks (SEO value or such).

------
mtmail
This one? "YC's list of organizations helping to improve racial justice"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23470155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23470155)

